# EASIEST* unroot/return to stock for charge



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Anybody have any suggestions? looking for the safiest, easiest way to return a charge to stock state. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scamish76 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10202-how-to-prepare-for-the-gb-ota/


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11323-odinromep4dfactory-full-factory-restore-236-with-radio-unrooted-12711/

Go to that thread, download both files. Get your phone in download mode and start Odin. Put the .pit in the PIT slot in Odin and put the tar.md5 in the PDA slot in Odin. Make sure that Repartition is checked, and click start. 10 minutes later, you're at stock EP4.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

I too would recommend this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10202-how-to-prepare-for-the-gb-ota/

All-in-one ODIN files are just about as easy as it gets. Just remember to use the PDA button and not the Phone button in Odin, and you should be pretty much set


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

BAM! Easier.
ODIN to stock. Full factory.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1380430

Also, totally works. I just used it about a half hour ago.


----------

